# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Địa điểm đi chơi 1/6 - Dia diem di choi 1/6

## hangnt

*Bạn đã chọn được địa điểm phù hợp và lí thú cho bé yêu thỏa sức vui chơi vào dịp 1/6 tới chưa? Hãy để Didau tư vấn cho bạn một số chốn vui chơi lý tưởng dành cho các bé nhé!*

*Đêm hội cho các bé tại Asean Resort*

_Chương trình mang đến những trò chơi vui nhộn, xiếc thú điêu luyện, đặc sắc và nhiều trải nghiệm thú vị cho các gia đình, bạn bè._

1/6 là ngày quốc tế thiếu nhi dành cho tất cả các em nhỏ - thế hệ tương lai của đất nước. Đây là cơ hội để các em được vui chơi thoải mái, tạm quên đi những bài tập căng thẳng hàng ngày.


Một chuyến dã ngoại để tìm hiểu thiên nhiên hay những trò chơi vận động ở khu du lịch sẽ là lựa chọn phù hợp bố mẹ có thể dành cho các bé để tránh cái nắng gay gắt của mùa hè. Tại Asean Resort & Spa, các bé có thể tham gia các trò chơi thú vị nhưng không kém phần mạo hiểm như đu quay, trượt cỏ, trượt patin cỏ, xe đạp đôi, nhà hơi, bơi cầu trượt...


Không những thế, ​Asean Resort & Spa còn mang đến những màn xiếc thú đặc sắc, các trò chơi hấp dẫn vui nhộn như tô tượng, vẽ tranh cát, nhảy sạp... Các em còn được cùng bố mẹ chụp ảnh với chuột Mickey và vịt Donald. Chương trình miễn phí cho các bé tổ chức vào tối thứ 7, ngày 30/5.


Hè này, Asean Resort có những gói dịch vụ phù hợp với nhiều khách hàng. Với 499.000 đồng một người, bạn sẽ được tận hưởng trọn gói vui chơi, thư giãn, karaoke tại Asean Resort tiêu chuẩn 5 sao. Giá dịch vụ đã bao gồm:

Miễn phí vé vào cổng trị giá 100.000 đồng một người.

Miễn phí 1 vé trượt cỏ trị giá 40.000 đồng một người.

Miễn phí 1 tiếng xe đạp đôi trị giá 100.000 đồng một xe.

Sử dụng hệ thống bể bơi ngoài trời ba khoang tiêu chuẩn quốc tế với công nghệ lọc tia cực tím tiên tiến.

Sử dụng tổ hợp bể sục thảo dược: trà xanh, thuốc bắc, gừng, muối, lá dân gian.

Ngâm chân bằng thảo dược.

Sử dụng xông khô, xông ướt trong nhà.

Nghỉ trong ngày tại phòng cộng đồng Asean Resort.

Sử dụng tủ locker hiện đại.

Sử dụng sữa tắm, dầu gội, khăn tắm, máy sấy tóc.

Lưu ý: Dịch vụ xe đạp đôi có thể chuyển đổi thành dịch vụ hát karaoke kỹ thuật số.




> Liên hệ để được tư vấn: Asean Resort & Spa
> 
> 21A, Hòa Lạc, Thạch Thất, Hà Nội
> 
> ĐT: 04 3511 8888 - 04 3360 7777 - 0433 686 201
> 
> Website: www.aseanresort.vn
> 
> Email: info@aseanresort.vn


*Hội chợ Sách và sản phẩm dịch vụ dành cho trẻ em 2015*

_Chỉ còn vài tuần nữa, học sinh các cấp sẽ bước vào đợt nghỉ hè của năm 2015. Đây là lúc phụ huynh đau đầu về bài toán sẽ cho lũ trẻ em đi chơi ở đâu, làm gì vào đầu mùa hè?_

Hàng năm, có rất nhiều hoạt động do xã hội cũng như các doanh nghiệp mở ra để phục vụ nhu cầu giải trí vào đầu mùa hè cho các bạn thiếu nhi. Tuy nhiên, đi đâu, chơi gì, làm gì để vừa vui chơi vừa tạo cơ hội cho trẻ tiếp thu thêm những kiến thức bổ ích không phải là việc dễ dàng.



Đây là năm thứ 2 Hội chợ Sách và Dịch vụ dành cho trẻ em được tổ chức tại Hà Nội.
Một trong những hoạt động có thể đáp ứng được nhu cầu của trẻ nhỏ và mong muốn của người lớn vào đúng dịp 1/6 năm nay là Hội chợ Sách và sản phẩm dịch vụ dành cho trẻ em 2015. Hội chợ được tổ chức tại Trung tâm Thanh thiếu niên Việt Nam, 58 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Đống Đa, Hà Nội từ ngày 29/5 đến 1/6.

Đây là năm thứ 2 hội chợ được tổ chức ở Hà Nội, vé vào cửa miễn phí. Điều đặc biệt của hội chợ là mọi gian hàng đều nhằm vào tập trung nhu cầu giải trí và văn hóa cho các bạn thiếu nhi, đặc biệt là đề cao văn hóa đọc sách dành cho trẻ trong đợt nghỉ hè năm nay dưới hình thức học mà chơi, chơi mà học. 

Hầu hết các gian hàng chủ yếu trưng bày các loại hình sách cho thiếu nhi của các nhà xuất bản lớn trong nước như Alpha Books, Kim Đồng, Đông A, Nhã Nam, Trí Việt, Fahasa… Ngoài ra, một số gian hàng sẽ là nơi giới thiệu các dịch vụ khác cho các bạn nhỏ tuổi như các chương trình học hè tiếng Anh, các trò chơi thông minh, thung lũng công nghệ E-Valley – nơi giúp các bé cách tiếp cận công nghệ một cách hiệu quả và có ích nhất cho việc phát triển trí tuệ…

Điểm nhấn đặc biệt của hội chợ là 1.000 em học sinh cấp 1 đạt học sinh giỏi cấp trường đầu tiên tham dự chương trình và mang theo bản phô-tô giấy khen sẽ có cơ hội nhận được 01 cuốn sách trong bộ sách “Hành động nhỏ”cẩm nang rèn luyện thói quen sinh hoạt tốt cho trẻ. Các em sẽ được nhận sách tại quầy quyên góp sách cho Tủ sách vùng cao. Song song với đó, ban tổ chức quyên góp sách cho Tủ sách vùng cao, là cơ hội cho thiếu nhi biết cách chia sẻ tri thức với những bạn trẻ thiệt thòi hơn mình ở các vùng cao, vùng sâu, vùng xa của đất nước.

Hội chợ cũng có các hoạt động bên lề hỗ trợ việc nuôi dạy trẻ cho các phụ huynh của các chuyên gia. 

Hội chợ diễn ra trong 4 ngày sẽ là địa điểm thú vị cho phụ huynh và các trẻ nhỏ có cơ hội để cùng vui chơi, giải trí và có thêm kiến thức bổ ích trong việc chăm sóc gia đình.




> Hội chợ Sách và sản phẩm dịch vụ dành cho trẻ em 2015. 
> 
> Tổ chức tại Trung tâm Thanh thiếu niên Việt Nam, 58 Nguyễn Chí Thanh, Đống Đa, Hà Nội 
> 
> Từ ngày 29/5 đến 1/6.

----------


## hangnt

*Một chuyến dã ngoại để tìm hiểu thiên nhiên hay những trò chơi vận động ở khu du lịch sinh thái sẽ là những địa điểm vui chơi 1/6 thú vị mà bố mẹ dành tặng cho các bé .*

Tết thiếu nhi là dịp lễ đặc biệt dành cho trẻ. Trong ngày này, các bậc phụ huynh có thể đưa con em tới một số địa điểm vui chơi ngay giữa Thủ đô Hà Nội với không gian rộng, đẹp và nhiều trò chơi hấp dẫn.

*Công viên nước Hồ Tây*

Khu vui chơi Công viên nước Hồ Tây chưa bao giờ giảm nhiệt vào mùa hè, đặc biệt là vào ngày Tết thiếu nhi 1/6. Với không gian rộng, cảnh quan đẹp cùng nhiều trò chơi hấp dẫn tại Công viên nước Hồ Tây, các bé có thể thỏa sức vui chơi và khám phá nhiều điều mới lạ ở nơi đây.



Có rất nhiều hoạt động vui chơi trong ngày Tết thiếu nhi 1/6 tại công viên nước hồ Tây



> Địa chỉ: Công viên Mặt Trời Mới – Khu vui chơi giải trí Công viên Hồ Tây, 614 Lạc Long Quân, Tây Hồ, Hà Nội.


*Khu đô thị sinh thái Ecopark*

Một địa điểm vui chời 1/6 khá nổi tiếng đó là khu đô thị sinh thái Ecopark. Lợi thế nổi trội của Ecopark sở hữu một không gian rộng lớn, xanh mát tuyệt vời rất phù hợp cho các hoạt động vui chơi cả gia đình. Với bạt ngàn cây xanh, Ecopark từng được ví như một khu rừng nhỏ mà khi bước chân vào, du khách cảm giác như vào một vùng tiểu khí hậu mát mẻ ngay cả trong những ngày hè nắng nóng.



Ecopark là địa điểm vui chơi tuyệt vời dành cho bé
Một điểm cộng nữa cho khu đô thị sinh thái này là việc chủ đầu tư rất “chịu khó” tổ chức các hoạt động, sự kiện cộng đồng. Đến Ecopark ngày 1/6, các em thiếu nhi được thỏa sức tham gia vào các loại hình nghệ thuật đường phố, xem biểu diễn xiếc, hài, các trò chơi tương tác, học trồng cây hoặc thử sức với các trò chơi vận động mới lạ trong khu vui chơi trong nhà hiện đại Kolorado.




> Địa chỉ: Vị trí gần kề Hà Nội, ngay sát làng gốm cổ Bát Tràng và chỉ cách trung tâm thành phố 13km


*Làng gốm cổ Bát Tràng*  

Làng gốm Bát Tràng đã tồn tại ở ven đô Thăng Long với tư cách một làng nghề khoảng hơn 500 năm nay.  Đến Bát Tràng, trẻ không chỉ được dạo chơi quanh làng gốm, chợ gốm, tìm hiểu lịch sử lâu năm của ngôi làng... mà còn được biết sơ bộ về các công đoạn làm ra sản phẩm gốm và được tự tay làm cho mình những sản phẩm gốm sứ xinh xắn dễ thương. Qua đó rèn luyện tính kiên nhẫn khi làm làm gốm cho trẻ. Trẻ được phát huy tính sáng tạo khi làm ra tác phẩm của mình.



Tìm hiểu và tự tay nặn những sản phẩm ở làng gốm Bát Tràng sẽ là món quà ý nghĩa đối với các bé trong dịp 1/6



> Địa chỉ: Làng gốm Bát Tràng thuộc huyện Gia Lâm, cách trung tâm thủ đô Hà Nội hơn 10km về phía Đông-Nam


*Cung Thể thao Quần Ngựa*

Đây cũng là một trong những địa điểm vui chơi 1/6 dành cho các bé với hơn 11 khu vực vui chơi để các bé lựa chọn: Vẽ tranh "Trẻ em nắm tay kết nối gửi thông điệp hòa bình", tham gia gameshow, giải đáp câu đố, biểu diễn văn nghệ, liên hoan ẩm thực… Phụ huynh và trẻ em có thể tham gia miễn phí các khóa trải nghiệm nghề nghiệp, làm sản phẩm thủ công và được triển lãm những sản phẩm của mình ngay tại đây.



Các bé sẽ được trưng bày các sản phẩm của mình tại cung thể thao quần ngựa



> Địa chỉ: Cung Thể thao Quần Ngựa (30 Văn Cao), Ba Đình, Hà Nội


*Công viên Thủ Lệ*

Một trong những địa điểm vui chơi giải trí 1/6 bình dân nhất cho trẻ em tại Hà Nội chính là công viên Thủ Lệ. Đây sự lựa chọn lý tưởng của những ông bố, bà mẹ khi cho trẻ đi chơi dịp 1/6. Tại đây, các bé có thể khám phá về thế giới động vật và tham gia các trò chơi vui nhộn trong một không gian thoáng đãng giữa một Hà Nội ồn ào, náo nhiệt.



Công viên Thủ Lệ là nơi các bé có thể thỏa sức khám phá thiên nhiên và tham gia các trò chơi vui nhộn



> Địa chỉ: Công viên Thủ Lệ thuộc quận Ba Đình, Hà Nội, nằm sát đường Kim Mã, đường Bưởi và phố Nguyễn Văn Ngọc.

----------


## hangnt

*Vresort chào mừng ngày quốc tế thiếu nhi*

----------


## hangnt

*Trong hai ngày 30 và 31/5 tới, tại Bảo tàng Dân tộc - đường Nguyễn Văn Huyên, quận Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội, sẽ diễn ra nhiều trò chơi độc đáo dành cho trẻ em trong chương trình "Cùng chơi trò chơi dân gian các nước".*

Các bạn nhỏ sẽ có dịp được trải nghiệm khoảng 20 trò chơi dân gian của Việt Nam và các nước trên thế giới như: nhảy bao bố (Thái Lan, Việt Nam), đi goòng (Thái Lan, Hàn Quốc), đi gáo dừa (Lào, Indonesia, Thái Lan), tranh đuôi khỉ (Nepal), Yutnori (Hàn Quốc), đi trên dây (Uzbekistan)…



Ảnh minh họa (Nguồn Dulichvietnam)
Theo đại diện ban tổ chức chương trình, hoạt động trải nghiệm thực tế sẽ giới thiệu đến du khách sự đa dạng trong cách thức chơi, dụng cụ chơi và từ đó thấy được những nét tương đồng và khác biệt trong văn hóa của các nước.

Cũng trong dịp này, du khách sẽ có cơ hội tham gia nhiều hoạt động thú vị khác như: trình diễn trang phục truyền thống các nước, trực tiếp làm đồ chơi dân gian (nặn tò he, tô vẽ chuồn chuồn tre…), tập làm người dẫn chương trình…




> Bảo tàng Dân tộc học Việt Nam
> Địa chỉ	: Đường Nguyễn Văn Huyên, Cầu Giấy, Hà Nội
> 
> Tel: (84-4) 37562193
> Fax	: (84-4) 38360351
> Email: vme18@vme.org.vn
> Website: http://www.vme.org.vn
> 
> * VÉ THĂM QUAN* 
> ...

----------


## hangnt

*Địa điểm đi chơi 1/6 tại Sài Gòn*

*Nhiểu trò chơi thú vị tại công viên văn hóa Đầm Sen*


Tại TP HCM, ngày 1/6, với chủ đề Ngày hội song sinh, *Công viên văn hóa Đầm Sen* sẽ tổ chức nhiều hoạt động dành riêng cho các cặp sinh đôi, như trò chơi trí tuệ, trò chơi dân gian vui nhộn, triển lãm ảnh cặp song sinh ngộ nghĩnh...

Cũng tại khu vui chơi này, thế giới Vương quốc cầu vồng sẽ đem đến cho em nhỏ những câu chuyện vui nhộn, dí dỏm và mang tính rèn luyện qua các vỡ diễn như:Công chúa chích chòe, Dế mèn phiêu lưu ký, Hoàng tử Ai Cập... Chương trình do diễn viên sân khấu kịch Idecaf dàn dựng và biểu diễn tại sân khấu Thiên Thần. Ngoài ra, nhiều chương trình cũng hứa hẹn thu hút các em, như các trò chơi: bé làm cầu thủ, mê cung bí ẩn, câu cá giải trí...

Trong ngày 1/6, Công viên văn hóa Đầm Sen sẽ dành tặng 10.000 phần quà cho các em, miễn vé cổng và giảm 50% giá vé trọn gói cho trẻ em (dưới 1,4 m) và cho các cặp song sinh, sinh ba, sinh tư...

** Tại Khu du lịch Suối Tiên*, lễ hội trái cây Nam Bộ sẽ được khai mạc trong ngày Tết thiếu nhi và kéo dài liên tục 3 tháng hè với nhiều chương trình hấp dẫn như: chợ nổi trái cây, thời trang trái cây, ẩm thực mùa hè, diễu hành Bách quả tứ quý thần tiên hội... Ngoài ra, nhiều chương trình được chú trọng, như: biểu diễn cá heo và sư tử biển, lâu đài tuyết, tàu lượn siêu tốc...

Cũng như Đầm Sen, trong ngày quốc tế thiếu nhi, Khu du lịch Suối Tiên sẽ miễn phí vé vào cổng cho thiếu nhi đi cùng phụ huynh và giảm 50% vé vào cổng cho tất cả thiếu nhi tham quan theo đoàn thể.

* Trong khi đó, tại *Nhà thiếu nhi TP HCM*, từ nay đến 3/6, các em sẽ được đắm mình trong lễ hội Thế giới tuổi thơ 2012 với nhiều chương trình đặc biệt như: Ngôi nhà tuổi thơ, Măng non vui khỏe, Ươm mầm tài năng...

* Với chủ đề Hướng về trẻ em, *khu đô thị Phú Mỹ Hưng* sẽ tổ chức ngày hội thiếu nhi với nhiều hoạt động giải trí, phát triển kỹ năng dành cho trẻ em và những cuộc tranh tài sôi động dành cho các thí sinh từ 15 tuổi trở xuống, như: thi ăn kem, đua xích lô, thi ca hát, nhảy múa, biểu diễn nhạc cụ…

Cũng tại khu đô thị Phú Mỹ Hưng, trong ngày 1-2/6 sẽ diễn ra cuộc thi người mẫu nhí dành cho các bé 5-10 tuổi, cuộc thi xe đạp dành cho trẻ 6-10 tuổi. Đặc biệt, chương trình còn có sự tham gia của thí sinh nhí Vietnam's Got Talents 2010 Phạm Đăng Khoa.

_Cùng với những điểm vui chơi trên, các hoạt động sôi nổi trong ngày Quốc tế thiếu nhi sẽ được tổ chức tại các công viên, như: 23/9, Gia Định, Lê Văn Tám, Trung tâm văn hóa quận 5, Cung văn hóa Lao Động, Thảo Cầm Viên..._

*Chương trình Buffet đặc biệt “ Bé vui Tết thiếu Nhi”*




_Các Ba, Mẹ, Anh, Chị đã có kế hoạch gì cho Con, Em mình hay chưa ?_

Sau một năm học tập đầy căng thẳng, đây là thời gian bậc cha mẹ cho các em nghỉ ngơi, tham gia các hoạt động thay đổi không khí, giảm căng thẳng cho các em. 

Tham gia chương trình, Từ 17:00 đến 20:00 ngày 31/5/2015, bé sẽ dự tiệc buffet tại nhà hàng Đông Phương với hơn 30 món ăn phù hợp sở thích của trẻ em. Tại bữa tiệc, bé còn được thưởng thức chương trình : Chú hề vui nhộn , bong bóng tạo hình, xiếc ảo thuật đặc sắc, xem phim thiếu nhi và có thể trổ tài biểu diễn hát múa trên sân khấu cùng nhiều phần quà hấp dẫn dành cho bé. Ngoài ra sau buổi tiệc các bé còn có dịp tham quan phố đi bộ Nguyễn Huệ với chương trình nhạc nước sôi động hấp dẫn.

Với hàng triệu các em nhỏ trên khắp thế giới và không chỉ riêng ở Việt Nam thì ngày quốc tế thiếu nhi 1/ 6 đã trở thành ngày đặc biệt nhằm hướng tới các em nhỏ, hướng tới thế hệ tương lai của đất nước. Đồng thời cũng là ngày nhắc nhở mọi người hãy bảo vệ và chăm sóc trẻ em được tốt hơn!




> Khách Sạn Sài Gòn 
> 41-47 Đông Du Quận 1 TPHCM – Liên hệ : (08). 3829.9734 - 0938.275.159 Ms Khuê 
> Giá vé : 150.000 đ ( Trẻ em dưới 1m2)
> 299.000 đ ( Người lớn )
> Giảm 10% trước ngày 28/5/2015
> Hãy đưa các nhí đến ăn và chơi thỏa thích tại nhà hàng Sài Gòn Đông Phương để được hòa mình vào không khí vui tươi của ngày lễ tết thiếu nhi

----------


## hangnt

*Nhân dịp Quốc tế Thiếu nhi 1/6, hàng loạt chương trình nghệ thuật đặc sắc dành tặng các bé yêu sẽ được diễn ra tại Rạp Công Nhân, Cung Việt - Xô, Trung tâm Nghệ thuật Âu cơ, Nhà hát Tuổi Trẻ...*

Mang lại niềm vui cho trẻ thơ nhân ngày Tết của các em là điều mong muốn của các nghệ sỹ cũng như các bậc phụ huynh. Bé nào cũng háo hức mong muốn được nhận quà, nhận được sự yêu thương, quan tâm của gia đình và xã hội. Hiểu ước mơ của con trẻ, các nghệ sĩ đã thực hiện chương trình dành tặng riêng cho các bé. Tại đây, bé được tham gia giao lưu cùng các nghệ sỹ, được xem các tiết mục ca nhạc của các bạn nhỏ, xem xiếc thú, ảo thuật..



Tết Thiếu nhi này các bé sẽ được thưởng thức nhiều chương trình đặc sắc
Có thể điểm danh một số chương trình được đầu tư lớn, kỹ càng về nghệ thuật dành cho các em nhỏ như: Vương quốc hoạt hình đạo diễn Xuân Bắc, Chương trình ảo thuật đặc biệt của hai nghệ sỹ bậc thầy Nhật Bản Ai và YuKi,  Nhóm Xuân Bắc - Tự Long với “Bí mật chuyện kể” và liveshow Thiện Nhân & những người bạn.

Đặc biệt mùa hè năm nay, các em nhỏ sẽ được thưởng thức những tiết mục ảo thuật của hai nghệ sỹ Ai và YuKi đến từ đất nước Nhật Bản. Ai và YuKi đã khiến nước Mỹ và cả thế giới kinh ngạc bởi tài năng siêu phàm của họ. Họ nổi tiếng thế giới đến độ Las Vegas đã nhờ họ làm những màn ảo thuật thực tế và bay trên không. Màn biểu diễn của hai nghệ sỹ kết hợp giữa nghệ thuật nhào lộn trên không và ảo thuật, khai thác những yếu tố thiền của Á Đông làm cho màn biểu diễn trở nên mê hoặc, liêu trai và ám ảnh người xem bởi sự biến ảo khôn lường cùng với sự ly kỳ, thần thánh.

Ở mỗi chương trình đều có những nét riêng, tạo sự hấp dẫn riêng đối với sở thích của mỗi em nhỏ. Tuy nhiên, một nét chung dựa trên sự yêu thích của các em nhỏ đó là các tiết mục xiếc thú sẽ được điểm vào tất cả các chương trình. Xiếc thú, dù thời điểm nào cũng luôn được các em nhỏ thích thú, hào hứng đón nhận.

Đây thực sự là một sân chơi bổ ích của các em nhỏ trong dịp hè. Đó cũng là phần thưởng ý nghĩa của những bậc làm cha mẹ dành cho các em sau một năm học với nhiều nỗ lực để đạt thành tích cao.

*Lịch biểu diễn:*

1. Dế mèn phiêu lưu ký ngày từ 24/5 tại Nhà hát Tuổi Trẻ

2. “Vương Quốc hoạt hình” từ 28/5 đến 1/6, tại Rạp Công Nhân;

3. “Ảo thuật Ai và YuKi” từ 26-1/6, tại Cung vă hóa hữu nghị Việt Xô;

4. “Liveshow Thiện Nhân và những người bạn” , 20h ngày 27/5 tại Cung văn hóa Hữu nghị Việt- Xô;

5. “Cuộc phiêu lưu trong thế giới hoạt hình” từ 30/5 đến 1/6 tại Nhà hát Tuổi Trẻ;

6. “Bí mật chuyện kể” Xuân Bắc - Tự Long biểu diễn từ ngày 29/5 - 1/6, tại Trung tâm nghệ thuật Âu Cơ.

----------


## hangnt

*Các phụ huynh có thể dẫn bé tới tham gia chương trình 'Đêm hội Tết thiếu nhi 2015' tổ chức bởi khách sạn Continental Saigon dịp 1/6 tới.*



Các tiết mục văn nghệ hấp dẫn diễn suốt cả chương trình.
Đêm hội là một lựa chọn hợp lý cho những phụ huynh không muốn con mình phải chen chúc trong các khu giải trí công cộng đông đúc. Chương trình mong muốn mang đến niềm vui và sự thư giãn cho các bé thiếu nhi sau một năm học căng thẳng.


Đến tham dự, các bé sẽ được chú rối lùn đón và tặng bong bóng; thưởng thức tiết mục múa rối cạn, ca múa nhạc, xiếc, ảo thuật... và buffet Á - Âu với hơn 40 món ăn tự chọn mới lạ, hấp dẫn. Phụ huynh tham gia sẽ được thưởng thức miễn phí nước ngọt, nước suối, nước trái cây các loại, mocktail, thoải mái trò chuyện và trải nghiệm các món ngon của khách sạn.


Chương trình Đêm hội Tết thiếu nhi 2015 của khách sạn Continental Saigon sẽ diễn ra vào 18h30 - 21h ngày 31/5. Giá vé áp dụng cho khách tham gia chương trình là 590.000 đồng ++ một suất cho người lớn và 390.000 đồng ++ một suất cho trẻ em cao dưới 1,3 m. Các em thiếu nhi được hưởng giảm giá 30%.




> Liên hệ: Khách sạn Continental Saigon
> Địa chỉ: 132 - 134 Đồng Khởi, quận 1, TP HCM
> Email: info@hotelcontinentalsaigon.vn
> Đặt vé: Banquet Sales
> Điện thoại: 38257679 - 38299201, Ext: 8050 - 8079

----------


## hangnt

*Quốc tế thiếu nhi năm nay bố mẹ hãy thưởng cho bé một buổi đi chơi thật vui ở những khu vui chơi tuyệt đẹp dưới đây nhé.*

*Khu vui chơi giải trí giáo dục Vietopia*

Nếu bạn đang tìm kiếm một nơi để bé vừa vui chơi vừa học hỏi được nhiều kiến thức bổ ích thì Vietopia là lựa chọn tuyệt vời, Vietopia được thiết kế như một bản sao thu nhỏ của một thành phố thực. 



nguồn: hotdeals
Tại đây trẻ có cơ hội được nhập vai vào một trong 70 ngành nghề với hơn 100 hoạt động hướng nghiệp khác nhau như: Biên tập báo, Điều tra viên, Bác sĩ, Tiếp viên hàng không. Ưu điểm của Vietopia là khuôn viên trong nhà rộng lớn, mát mẻ, có điều hoà giúp trẻ cảm thấy thoải mái chạy nhảy mà không bị quá nóng bức trong tiết trời nóng nực của mùa hè. Giá vé của khu vui chơi này là 190 ngàn vào ngày thường, 280 ngàn vào cuối tuần.




> Địa chỉ: Đường số 9, 02-04, khu đô thị Him Lam, Tân Hưng, TP HCM


*Thành phố hướng nghiệp KizCity* 

Là một sân chơi giải trí kết hợp với giáo dục hướng nghiệp. Kizcity cũng là một thành phố thu nhỏ với quảng trưởng, trung tâm thời trang… nên trẻ sẽ được hóa thân vào các vị trí như lính cứu hỏa, thợ làm bánh, người mẫu thời trang tuỳ sở thích. 



nguồn: kizciti
Không chỉ có thế, với quy mô rộng lớn ngoài trời, KizCity còn có nhiều hoạt động thể thao và các trò chơi thú vị tại công viên nước, hứa hẹn trẻ sẽ có một ngày thật sôi động và sảng khoái. Điểm đặc biệt của khu vui chơi này là có mỗi bé sẽ có một thiết bị định vị gắn trên người, do đó bố mẹ có thể yên tâm để bé thoải mái vận động mà không lo bị lạc. Giá vé của KizCity Sài Gòn là 145.000 đồng/ vé.




> Địa chỉ: Công viên Khánh Hội, đường Hoàng Diệu, quận 4, TP. Hồ Chí Minh


*Công viên Thỏ Trắng*

Công viên Thỏ Trắng là nơi vui chơi bình dân lại phù hợp cho trẻ em ở nhiều độ tuổi với các khu: trò chơi miễn phí, trò chơi trong nhà, trò chơi ngoài trời, trò chơi thiếu nhi và trò chơi cảm giác mạnh. Ngoài ra công viên còn có nhà chiếu phim 5D, kết hợp cùng các khu vực ăn uống, cà phê và nơi tổ chức tiệc sinh nhật. Ở công viên Thỏ Trắng, cả gia đình sẽ được miễn phí vé vào cổng và được chơi các trò chơi chỉ với giá vé từ 10.000 đồng/trò đến 30.000 đồng/ trò. 





Nguồn: Zing



> Địa điểm: Công viên Lê Thị Riêng, Celadon Tân Phú, công viên Gia Định


*Khu vui chơi Funny Land*

Funny Land có rất nhiều trò chơi dành cho bé từ 6- 13 tuổi gồm các trò chơi liên hoàn: vẽ tranh, tô tượng, trò chơi xếp hình Lego, với màu sắc dễ thương và thân thiện, giúp bé rèn luyện khả năng phản ứng nhanh, tính kiên nhẫn và trí thông minh.Tại đây, bố mẹ có thể yên tâm vui chơi cùng bé, thậm chí bé dưới 1 tuổi còn được kèm 1 phụ huynh miễn phí.



Ảnh: kidsquare



> Địa điểm:16 Kỳ Đồng, P.9, Q.3; SD 5-1 Mỹ Khánh 2, P.Phú Mỹ Hưng, Q.7;195C Lý Chính Thắng, P.7, Q.3; Hai Bà Trưng, P.Tân Định Q.1


*Khu vui chơi Tini World*

Trang thiết bị đa dạng, đồ chơi đảm bảo độ an toàn và đội ngũ nhân viên chuyên nghiệp là những yếu tố khiến các bậc cha mẹ tin tưởng và cho bé đến khu vui chơi Tini World. Tini được chia ra làm nhiều khu vui chơi chuyên biệt, đáp ứng được nhu cầu và sở thích của từng bé.



Nguồn: tini
Khu trò chơi vận động liên hoàn "juNo Playland”  bố trí như một khu rừng nhiệt đới với nhà banh, nhà tưng và cầu trượt nhiều làn sẽ là những lựa chọn rất tuyệt vời cho các bé năng động. Những bé nào say mê học hỏi thì đã có khu trò chơi trí tuệ – "teRa Torium”. Các bạn nhỏ còn có thể khoe tài khéo tay qua các trò chơi: tranh cát, tô tượng, tô màu, làm hạt nhựa, và làm vòng tay xinh xắn tại khu vực trò chơi mỹ thuật "piCa Hut”. Vé vào cửa của Tini từ 60.000 đến 100.000 đồng, tuỳ cơ sở.




> Địa chỉ: 218B Pasteur, P.6, Q.3; 135 Nguyễn Văn Cừ, P.Nguyễn Cư Trinh, Q.1; Tầng trệt, 230 Nguyễn Trãi, Q.1; Tầng 2, 497 Hòa Hảo, P.7, Q.10; 60A Trường Sơn, P.12, Q.Tân Bình.


*Khu vui chơi Kidsyard*

Không gian của Kidsyard được thiết kế xinh xắn, với những gam màu sắc tươi vui phù hợp với mọi lứa tuổi các bé. Khu vui chơi cho bé này được trang bị nhiều trò chơi cho các bé lựa chọn. Chỉ cần mua vé vào cổng với giá 50.000 đồng là bé có thể chơi được nhìu trò chơi hấp dẫn như leo núi, chơi vận động liên hoàn. Nếu muốn vẽ tranh và tô tượng, bạn chỉ cần bỏ thêm số tiền từ 5.000 đồng đến 25.000 đồng. Với khu vui chơi rộng rãi, khu vệ sinh riêng rộng rãi và sạch sẽ, giá lại mềm, đây là nơi lý tưởng để tổ chức sinh nhật cho các thiên thần nhỏ của bạn.



Ảnh: bevadochoi



> Địa chỉ: Lầu 1, A43 Trường Sơn, P.14, Q.Tân Bình; Tầng 4, 800 Đại lộ Nguyễn Văn Linh, Q.7; 129 Âu Cơ, P.14, Q.Tân Bình.

----------


## kohan

Trời ơi đẹp quá đi. Sắp xếp lịch đi chơi thôi.

----------


## hangnt

*Nếu chưa nghĩ ra địa điểm để đưa con đi chơi nhân dịp vừa nghỉ hè và cũng là Tết thiếu nhi sắp đến thì bạn hãy tham khảo những gợi ý sau nhé.*

*1. Era House*


Era House là một trang trại giáo dục với mô hình như làng quê thu nhỏ được xây từ năm 2010 và được sự ủng hộ nhiệt tình của các phụ huynh có con nhỏ. Khi tham gia dã ngoại tại Era House, các bé không chỉ say mê với các trò chơi vận động bổ ích mà còn hứng thú tìm hiểu về các loài cây ăn quả hay rau củ khi hái táo, trồng cây cảnh, trồng rau… Tự tay làm việc và tạo ra sản phẩm không chỉ giúp trẻ rèn luyện tính kiên trì, tự lập mà nhờ đó trẻ cũng biết yêu thành quả lao động, biết trân trọng, cảm thông với sự vất vả của người khác.




> - Địa chỉ: km số 2, đường Đê Vàng, phường Giang Biên, quận Long Biên.
> 
> - Giá vào cửa: 100.000 đồng/người, từ 9h đến 17h.


*2. Ecopark*


Chỉ cách trung tâm Hà Nội hơn 10 km và với ưu điểm nhiều cây xanh, cảnh quan đẹp, Ecopark được khá nhiều gia đình lựa chọn cho chuyến du lịch đi về trong ngày vào cuối tuần.

Tại Ecopark có các nhà sàn, các bạn có thể thuê theo giờ hoặc cả ngày để nghỉ ngơi tùy nhu cầu. Ecopark cũng cung cấp dịch vụ cho thuê lều bạt cắm trại ngay tại các công viên của khu đô thị. Trẻ con có thể tham gia vào khu trò chơi tại đây hoặc tha hồ đạp xe, chạy nhảy trong bóng mát cây xanh.

Ecopark có sẵn các chuyến xe bus chạy liên tục từ Hà Nội sang Ecopark và ngược lại hoặc bạn có thể tự di chuyển bằng các phương tiện cá nhân cũng rất dễ dàng.




> - Cách đi: đi đường Vành đai 3 hướng cầu Thanh Trì. Qua cầu Thanh Trì rẽ phải, đi vào đường liên tỉnh Hà Nội - Hưng Yên thêm 4,2 km nữa là bạn đã đến Ecopark.
> 
> - Giá vào cửa: miễn phí.


*3. Trang trại Đồng Quê Ba Vì*


Trang trại Đồng Quê Ba Vì toạ lạc trên một khu đồi nhỏ xinh xắn, cách trung tâm thành phố Hà Nội 65 km. Ngoài việc được nghỉ ngơi trong không khí trong lành và thân thiện thì gia đình bạn sẻ được thăm quan các nông trại chăn nuôi, các làng sản xuất nông nghiệp có truyền thống lâu đời và được thưởng thức các sản vật tươi ngon do chính nơi đây làm ra.

Đặc biệt trẻ em sẽ rất thích tham gia vào các hoạt động vui chơi, câu cá, xem cách làm mật ong, cho đà điểu, dê, thỏ, bò sữa ăn. Nếu hứng thú ở lại qua đêm thì vào buổi tối trang trại còn tổ chức những cuộc giao lưu hát múa, nhảy sạp với các đội văn nghệ của hai dân tộc thiểu số Mường, Sao sống tại các làng bên canh.




> - Địa chỉ: Vân Hòa, Ba Vì, Hà Nội
> 
> - Giá cả: từ 70.000 đồng đến 250.000 đồng/người lớn ở qua đêm, trẻ em dưới 3 tuổi miễn phí.


*4. Sơn Tinh Camp*


Sơn Tinh Camp là một bán đảo có ba mặt giáp hồ Đồng Mô, nằm trong diện tích 40 ha, với rừng ăn quả xen kẽ với rừng nguyên sinh, cách trung tâm Hà Nội khoảng 40 km về phía tây. Đây là khu cắm trại dã ngoại kết hợp với các hoạt động tập thể. Một số các hoạt động vui chơi phổ biến phải kể đến: đại náo hồ Đồng Mô, Tarzan đu rừng, bí mật nhà sàn ma... hoặc đốt lửa trại bên những người thân yêu.




> - Cách đi: Đi thẳng đường Trần Duy Hưng, đại lộ Thăng Long đến cầu Hòa Lạc. Qua cầu đi thêm khoảng 7 km nữa (không rẽ hướng Sơn Tây),  khi nhìn thấy biển Làng văn hóa các dân tộc Việt Nam màu đỏ, rẽ phải. Đến cổng, đi thẳng qua cầu màu da cam, đến ngã ba có biển Đại đoàn kết các dân tộc, rẽ trái. Đi dọc theo con đường đó, không rẽ bất kỳ đâu, cho đến khi hết đường nhựa, đến lối vào đường đất. Bạn sẽ thấy biển Sontinh Camp, đi tiếp xuyên qua khu rừng khoảng 1,5 km nữa là vào tới khu trại Sơn Tinh Camp.
> 
> - Giá cả: Giá thuê trại gia đình VIP (tối đa 3 người) là 400.000 đồng gồm một phòng ngủ, phòng khách, hướng nhìn hồ, vệ sinh riêng và chăn, ga, gối, đệm. Bạn có thể thuê thêm bếp nướng với giá 150.000 đồng.

----------


## hangnt

*Cùng tham khảo những khu vui chơi trong nhà mát mẻ, vừa giúp trẻ thỏa thích chơi đùa mà cha mẹ cũng có thể thoải mái thư giãn khi chờ đợi.*

*Khu vui chơi giáo dục trẻ em Vinke*

Nằm trong khu đô thị Times City, khu vui chơi giải trí trong nhà Vinke rộng tới gần 6000m2 với hàng trăm trò chơi, nhiều khu vui chơi theo lứa tuổi, sở thích là nơi lý tưởng để cha mẹ đưa trẻ đến chơi trong dịp Tết thiếu nhi 1/6. Khu vui chơi trong nhà này có hàng trăm trò chơi, từ những trò chơi nhẹ nhàng như xích đu, nhà bóng, xúc cát hạt muồng cho các bé nhỏ tuổi cho đến những trò có tính trải nghiệm, hướng nghiệp như Đài truyền hình Vinke,  Bếp Trưởng nhí, Sở công an, Câu lạc bộ nước nhảy... hay các trò đòi hỏi sự khéo léo, dũng cảm như leo núi... cho trẻ lớn hơn.


Ngoài sự đa dạng về trò chơi, có điều hòa mát mẻ, khu vui chơi này có nơi cho cha mẹ nghỉ ngơi, chờ đợi trẻ, có quầy ăn nhẹ để tiếp thêm năng lượng cho bé vui chơi. Vinke mở cửa từ 9h30 đến 22 giờ hàng ngày, giá vé trong dịp cuối tuần, ngày lễ cho trẻ em là 150.000, người lớn là 220.000 đồng.

*Trung tâm vui chơi trong nhà Kinder Park*

Nằm trong khuôn viên công viên nước Hồ Tây, khu vui chơi trong nhà Kinder Park rộng 2000m2 với nhiều loại hình vui chơi vận động và sáng tạo được biết đến là một không gian vui chơi giải trí trong nhà tại Hà Nội dành cho trẻ em lứa tuổi từ 2 - 12 tuổi và cả gia đình.

Kinder Park có rất nhiều trò chơi cho bé lựa chọn theo sở thích lứa tuổi, từ những trò "truyền thống" như cầu trượt, nhà bóng cho đến những trò chơi mới lạ như thử chơi trò cưỡi ngựa, lái ô tô, tập chơi golf ở sân golf mini hay thử leo núi trong nhà... Tất cả đều trò chơi đều có sự hướng dẫn và giám sát của đội ngũ nhân viên.


Bên cạnh các trò chơi đa dạng, khu vui chơi này còn có nhiều điểm cộng đính kèm với khu ăn uống và các dịch vụ đi kèm để phục vụ cha mẹ như massage, gội đầu và chăm sóc móng tay với giá cả dễ chấp nhận. Khu vui chơi Kinderpark mở cửa từ 9 giờ đến 17 giờ ngày thường và từ 9 giờ đến 18h30 dịp cuối tuần. Giá vé vào cửa cho 1 người lớn và 1 trẻ em ở đây là 150.000 đồng, chưa kể một số chi phí và trò chơi phải tính thêm phụ phí như làm đẹp, phòng game...

*Thành phố hướng nghiệp KizCiti*

Nằm ở tầng hầm B1- Khu Trung tâm Thương mại Liên hoàn tại tầng ngầm lớn nhất Đông Nam Á - VinCom MegaMall - RoyalCity, KizCiti là thành phố thu nhỏ đầu tiên tại Việt Nam dành cho trẻ em từ 3-15 tuổi. Tại thành phố dành riêng cho mình, các bé sẽ được vui chơi, “hóa thân” làm người lớn để trải nghiệm “thật” trong những bộ đồng phục và công việc của các nghề nghiệp như phi công, lính cứu hỏa, bác sỹ, phóng viên, người mẫu…   


Trong vai trò là công dân thành phố, trẻ hoàn toàn được tự do, tự lập, tự quyết và thực sự thoải mái, thích thú khi tham gia trải nghiệm tại các mô hình. Thậm chí trẻ còn phải "lao động" qua các ngành nghề mình chọn để lấy lương bằng đồng tiền riêng của thành phố, sau đó mới có thể dùng tiền đó mua kem hay xem phim.

Giá vé của KizCity Hà Nội là 220.000 đồng/ vé, vé của phụ huynh đi kèm là 30.000 đồng. Nếu muốn tiết kiệm hơn, bạn hãy nghĩ đến phương án mua tặng bé 1 chiếc thẻ Kiz Visa có thời hạn sử dụng trong 1 năm để bé thoả thích vui chơi ở thành phố hướng nghiệp. Chiếc thẻ đầy ý nghĩa với nhiều ưu đãi này hiện đang được bán ở muachung.vn với mức giá 599.000 đồng, tiết kiệm 51% so với giá gốc. Bé chắc chắn sẽ thích mê món quà 1/6 ý nghĩa này đấy.
Chuỗi khu vui chơi TiniWorld

Không quá rộng và các trò chơi cũng có phần kém đa dạng hơn các khu vui chơi trong nhà nêu trên, nhưng với nhiều chi nhánh trải rộng khắp các quận của Hà Nội, TiniWorld vẫn là điểm vui chơi 1/6hợp lý cho bố mẹ và các bạn nhỏ.


Khu vui chơi Tini được phân thành khu vực theo độ tuổi và sở thích của trẻ. Ví dụ "Toddler Area" là khu vực dành riêng cho trẻ mẫu giáo với nhiều đồ chơi phát triển trí tuệ phù hợp cho bé. Các bé thích mỹ thuật, hội họa có thể chơi tô màu, tô tượng, tranh cát và hạt nhựa diệu kỳ. Các bé thích vận động có thể vui chơi trong khu liên hoàn kết hợp khu nhà bóng, cầu trượt, đường ống, lưới, xích đu...

Khu vui chơi này mở cửa từ 9h30 đến 21h30 hàng ngày và hiện tại có một số trung tâm tại Syrena tower, Pico Mall, Indochina Plaza, Nam Đô complex, Mipec Tower. Giá vé của Tini từ 50.000 đến 100.000 đồng/ vé, tuỳ từng trung tâm.

*Vinpearl Land Games Royal City*

Vinpearl Land Royal City đang được mệnh danh là Thiên đường vui chơi giải trí bậc nhất của cả nước với nhiều hạng mục vui chơi mới lạ như công viên nước trong nhà, quần thể sân băng tự nhiên trong nhà... bên cạnh những trò vui chơi thông thường như khu vui chơi trẻ em, phòng chiếu phim 5D, khu xe điện đụng hay khu đặt máy games... 


Bởi vậy nếu bạn muốn đưa bé đi chơi dịp 1/6, đây là điểm vui chơi khá lý tưởng. Giá vé của mỗi khu vui chơi ở Vinpearl Land dao động khoảng 200.000 đồng. Cụ thể ở khu vực Vipearlland Games và sân băng giá vé là 150 ngàn cho người cao dưới 1,4m, 220 ngàn cho người cao trên 1,4m. Còn vé ở khu vực bowling giá là 330 ngàn/ giờ. 

*Jolly Land*

Toạ lạc ở khu chung cư Hapulico, khu vui  Jolly Land trở thành một địa điểm vui chơi cực hấp dẫn cho trẻ nhỏ với nhiều khu vực riêng biệt như khu xúc cát, nhà mô hình, nhà bóng phù hợp với lứa tuổi. Toàn bộ trang thiết bị và đồ chơi trong Jolly Land đều được nhập khẩu trực tiếp từ các nhà sản xuất trên thế giới với tiêu chuẩn an toàn cao nên trẻ có thể thoả sức vui chơi mà cha mẹ không cần lo lắng. Ngoài nơi vui chơi cho trẻ, khu vui chơi trong nhà này còn có cả khu cafe để cha mẹ thư giãn và đợi trẻ vui chơi. Giá vé của Jolly khá mềm, chỉ 80.000 đồng/ vé.

----------

